# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نحوه نوشتن سناریو

## afrashteh1

دوستان من چند وقت پیش سوالی مطرح حال نمی دونم چه بلایی سرش اومد .... دوستان قرار یه سیستمی را با آر.یو.پی تحلیل کنم حال رسیدم به مرحله نوشتن ساریو .لطفا به سوالاتی که جلوتر بهشون اشاره می کنم پاسخ دهید . من با تو جه با نیازهای مسئله سناریوهایی نوشتم حال خواستم بدونم اولا نحوه نوشتن سناریو ها درست هستند یا نه و بعد یوز کیس های این سناریو چه می شه (این قسمت خیلی مهمه ) لطفا خیلی سریع پاسخ دهید خیلی دیر شده

*شرح مسئله* 
myUniversity یک دانشگاه بزرگی است که رشته های زیادی به خصوص رشته های فنی و مهندسی در این دانشگاه  وجود دارد.دراین دانشگاه به تعداد رشته ها آزمایشگاه های تخصصی وجود دارد که هر چند سال یکبار رشته های جدیدی به دانشگاه اضافه می شود در نتیجه تعداد آزماسشگاه ها هم زیاد می شود بنابراین مدیریت آزمایشگاه توسط مدیر آزمایشگاه تا اندازه ای مشکل شده است .
بیایید نگاهی به سیستم کنونی آزمایشگا های دانشگاه داشته با شیم تا دلایل این که دانشگاه در ارائه گزارش دقیق به رئیس یا دانشجو و حساب های مالی دانشگاه با مشکل مواجه شده است را بشناسیم .
در ابتدا مدیر آزمایشگاه به تعداد آزمایشگا های موجود دفتر چه هایی را آماده می کند که در آنها مشخصات اجناسی که وارد آزمایشگاه می شوند از قبیل نام جنس،قیمت،تاریخ ورود و ... را ثبت می کند .حال استاد یا دانشجو به مدیر آزمایشگاه رجوع می کند و از او جنسی را درخواست می کند . در نتیجه مدیر آزمایشگاه به دفتر چه ها رجوع کرده تا مطمئن شود جنس مورد تقاضا در انبار وجود دارد و محل آن را نیز پیدا کند که اگر وجود داشت جنس را در اختیار تقاضاکننده قرار می دهد و اطلاعات گیرنده جنس از قبیل نام شخص ، نام جنس ، تاریخ تحویل ، تاریخ برگشت را در دفتر چه دیگری با نام " اجاره اجناس"  می نویسد.
یکی دیگر از کار های مدیر آزمایشگاه گزارش هایی است که رئیس دانشگاه تقاضا می کند از قبیل اینکه مثلا لیست اجناس موجود در انبار دانشگاه یا اجناس وارد شده به انبار در تاریخ خاص و ....  . 
مدیر آزمایشگاه اطلاعات دقیقی در اختیار رئیس دانشگاه ، استاد ، و دانشجو قرار نمی داد مثلا  وقتی که دانشجویان تقاضای قطعه ای را می کرد مدیر آزمایشگاه هم از بین قطعه ها سعی می کرد قطعه مورد نظر را پیدا کند ولی گاهی اوقات به دلیل کثرت زیاد اطلاعات ، اطلاعات کاملی را در اختیار دانشجو قرار نمی داد و با این که قطعه مورد نظر وجود داشت در پیدا کردن قطعه از لیست با مشکل مواجه می شد و قطعه در اختیار تقاضا کننده قرار نمی گرفت . یا در ارائه گزارش به رئیس دانشگاه به خصوص در حساب های مالی با مشکل مواجه بود و در ضمن سرعت تحویل خیلی طول می کشید . 
به همین دلیل رئیس  دانشگاه تیمی برای کنترل و بررسی آزمایشگاها و یافتن دلیل کاهش سرعت و عدم پاسخگویی مطمئن ، بکار گمارد. تیم دریافتند که دیگر دوره سیستم دستی قدیمی دفتر چه های کاغذی منسوخ و کند شده است.

راه حل این مشکل در خود کار سازی سیستم موجود است . 
با مکانیزاسیون این سیستم سبب که تمامی این موارد به راجتی کنترل شوند به این ترتیب می توان به عملکرد سیستم به صورت کامل اشراف داشت . 
در این صورت اطلاعات آزمایشکاه کاملا به روز خواهد بود .
برای دسیابی به این هدف و ارائه یک راه حل منطقی استفاده از تکنولوژی روز یعنی کامپیوتر لازم و ضروری است . 
محصول نهایی این پروژه سیستم مکانیزه آزمایشگاه است که از این محصول دانشجویان ، اساتید دانشگاه ، رئیس دانشگاه و مدیر آزمایشگاه استفاده میکنند. 
مزیت این سیستم تحت کامپیوتر بودن آن است که این کار باعث می شود سرعت دسترسی به اطلاعات افزایش پیدا کند . 
خلاصه ای از نحوه عملکرد سیستم : 
در این سیستم مدیر آزمایشگاه باید بتواند آزمایشگاه جدیدی را به لیست آزمایسگاه ها اضافه کند و اجناسی که وارد آزمایشگاه می شوند را در سیستم ثبت کند . همچنین مراجعه کنندگان(دانشجویان و اساتید ) با بتوانند لیست اجناس را مشاهده و قطعه مورد نظر جهت انجام آزمایشات خود را دریافت کند و در ضمن باید گزارش هایی را به رئیس دانشگاه اعلام کند .

*سناریوی اول : تعریف آزمایشگاه جدید* 
الف )ExpM با انتخاب یک نام برای آزمایشگاه اقدام به تعریف آزمایشگاه می کند . 
ب) در مرحله بعد مشخص می کند که آزمایشگاه چه نوعی است (تجربی ، فنی ومهندسی و ...) آن گاه تجهیزات مورد نیاز آن آزمایشگاه مشخص می شود ( از قبیل نام تجهیزات ، نوع ، تعداد ، کاربرد و ...).

*سناریوی دوم : ورود اجناس جدید* 
•	ارائه تمامی اطلاعات لازم جهت ثبت یک قلم داده جدید از سوی مدیر آزمایشگاه 

-	نام جنس 
-	شماره شناسایی جنس
-	قیمت
-	تعداد
-	نوع آزمایشگاه 
-	تاریخ ورود 
-	شرکت تولید کننده 
-	مدل 

•	سیستم نیز موظف است موارد فوق را (اطلاعات مربوط به جنس جدید) را به دقت بررسی کند و سپس آن را به سیستم آزمایشگاه اضافه کند .
•	وظایفی که سیستم در مقابل ورود اطلاعات به عهده دارد : 

-	اضافه کردن قلم داده جدید به سیستم 
-	تسهیل ثبت اطلاعات 
-	تسریع ثبت اطلاعات 
-	کاهش هزینه های جانبی 
-	ارائه گزارش های مدیریتی 
-	تهیه نسخه پشتیبان 
-	تهیه آرشیو (جهت افزایش سرعت)


*سناریوی سوم : امانت اجناس* 
•	ارائه تمامی اطلاعات لازم جهت ثبت یک قلم داده جدید از سوی مدیر آزمایشگاه 

-	نام گیرنده(استاد ، دانشجو)
-	شماره شناسایی جنس
-	تعداد
-	نوع آزمایشگاه 
-	تاریخ تحویل  
-	تاریخ برگشت 
-	محل کار
-	شماره تماس

Packag:Experiment declaration


UseCase
نام	تعیین نام آزمایشگاه 
هدف	انتخاب نامی برای آزمایشگاه
علت	تمایز هر آزمایشگاه بوسیله نام آزمایشگاه
معایب	-
مزایا	-
Actor	ExpM
Package	Experiment declaration
درجه اهمیت	Normal

----------

